# Mac Pro (Cylinder) Setup?



## RRBE Sound (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello everyone! 

I have recently acquired a Mac Pro (Cylinder) and I am very happy with it.

However, at the moment it stands on my desk, which for now is okay. But I would like to put it somewhere else..
So I was wondering how some of you guys had your Mac Pro set up? 

Is it standing? Or lying ? Something else creative? 

Thanks in advance! 
Rune


----------



## stigc56 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi
Mine is standing just next to my desk. Very silent!


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 6, 2017)

On the floor?


----------



## Sovereign (Nov 6, 2017)

I have this one: https://www.twelvesouth.com/product/bookarc-macpro


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 6, 2017)

Sovereign said:


> I have this one: https://www.twelvesouth.com/product/bookarc-macpro


Very nice! This could be a possibility! Thanks! :D


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Mine is standing on the bottom back of my equipment rack to my right. Tucked out of the way but still accessible from the back and can reach the power button from the front. Keep in mind you might need a monitor and other extender cables. 

Be sure to be careful of static electricity on any floor. Just make sure you have enough ventilation around the bottom and top (very important for cylinder to keep cool) and I would recommend lifting the cover every 6 months or so and dusting/using canned air.

I have a small gear closet off of my room also where I keep peripherals like spinning hard drives, router, modem, etc.

Welcome to the vader helmet club


----------



## stigc56 (Nov 6, 2017)

RRBE Sound said:


> On the floor?


It's on a the rack with my Apollo units and very old synths modules.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 6, 2017)

stigc56 said:


> It's on a the rack with my Apollo units and very old synths modules.


Ahh okay! :D That also nice, however, the space isn't there... Unfortunately..


----------

